# Kamerafahrt über Bild



## Earl-Grey (1. August 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!


Ich habe da eine kleine Frage Wie bringe ich es am einfachsten hin eine Kamerafahrt mit Zoom usw. über ein Bild zu machen! Welche Programme empfehlt ihr da am besten! Ich habe zuerst überlegt das mit einem Bewegungstweening in Flash hinzukriegen. Zweite Idee war  das Bild in Cinema auf einen Körper pflanzen und dann die Kamera rumfahren lassen! Dritte Möglichkeit wäre Adobe Premiere zu benutzen!? Nur weiß ich nicht, obe das da überhaupt geht und wenn ja wie! Oder wie würdet ihr das machen


Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## kasper (1. August 2004)

Am besten geht es mit Cinema 4D. Das Bild als Textur auf eine Plane draufmachen. Zum Animieren einfach die Camera positionieren  und Keyframe setzen.


----------



## Joh (2. August 2004)

Ich würde das mit Adobe After Effects machen.

z.B.: Tutorial


----------



## Earl-Grey (2. August 2004)

Habe After Effects noch nie benutzt und bin eigentlich sowieso irgendwie ein Anfänger in Sachen Videoschnitt! Deswegen wäre es evtl. irgendwie besser ich würde erstmals mit den Basics anfangen. Habt ihr denn irgendwelche Favoriten abgespeichert mit denen ihr das Handwerk erlernt habt Würde mich echt freuen wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet!


----------



## goela (3. August 2004)

Also wenn Du Cinema 4D kennst und dies zur Verfügung hast, machs damit!
AE ist das Programm schlechthin für Videoeffekte. So etwas lässt sich eben auch mit Cinema 4D machen, solange es nur eine einfache Flugszene sein soll!


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (4. August 2004)

das beantwortet aber nicht wirklich seine Frage. 
Mich würde im Übrigen so ein Basics Tutorial zu AE auch interessieren. Es gibt zwar zig Tutorials zu AE, aber ich bin bis jetzt auf kein gutes für Anfänger gestossen. Kennt ihr den Ausdruck "Klick und dumm"? So kommt man sich vor wen man ein koplexes Tut nachbaut und bei irgendwelchen Banalitäten stecken bleibt die im Tutotial nicht beschrieben sind, weils wahrscheinlich selbstverständlich ist.

Und damit der Infoaustausch nicht einseitig ist, ich habe eine Seite aufgestöbert wo man ein kostenloses Seminar zu Adobe Encore und anderen Programmen bekommt. http://www.lernkurse.de/ Viel Spass damit.


----------



## genesys (4. August 2004)

Druck dir das Bild aus und mach n flug mit der Handycam drüber


----------



## tofuwurst (10. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Earl-Grey _
> *Dritte Möglichkeit wäre Adobe Premiere zu benutzen!? Nur weiß ich nicht, obe das da überhaupt geht und wenn ja wie! Oder wie würdet ihr das machen
> 
> *



Das geht und zwar mit Videooption -> Bewegung

Anfangs- und Endpunkt/Zoom (man kann auch Zwischenpunkte einfügen) festlegen... wenn der Schwenk nicht allzu kurvig sein soll, ist das eine recht simple Lösung.


----------

